# Navarre Beach report 3/15



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

The surf picked up today and the water has finally warmed a bit since the cold front last week. I went looking for pomps and found this red instead. Caught him on frozen sand fleas and a walmart pompano float rig. Lucky for him he was a bit over 28 inches so he went back to the water instead of my cooler. I heard others were catching a bunch just like him.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch. The little one doesn't seem to want to let her eyes off of that thing.


----------

